# Will this tank setup work in the long run?



## iverson1024 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have 2x green terrors, 2x Firemouths, 1x South American Pike, 1x Needlenose Gar, and 1x pleco. The green terrors and firemouths are all within about 1/2 an inch of eachother in size, 2 1/4 -> 2 3/4. the pike is nearly 5 inches, the gar is about 7 inches, and the pleco is more than 10 inches long. they are in a 75 gallon with lots of plants and rocky hiding spots on the bottom, but plenty of open space at the top for the gar. i have a sand substrate. any input is greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Which pike? A dwarf or a big one.


----------



## iverson1024 (Sep 29, 2008)

not 100% sure on the exact classification. the pet store said he would grow to about 8"

this is not a picutre of mine, just the closest i could find on the internet to his markings


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try to find the pike here; http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=35

I never trust a petstore's est. of size.


----------



## lovejonesx (Feb 5, 2008)

Doesn't sound like it or to be honest, it doesn't sound like the space you have wshould be sufficient for likely territorial qualities of the fish that you have, if they reach their adult size & potential.
ljx


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

the pike and gar are suspect at best ... they'll need a bigger tank just for them selves to thrive. whatever you decide make sure you don't put either of them out in a pond/lake or stream/river. Find them responsible homes or try to return them to the store.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's the problem. If the pike is the big variety, you won't have enough room when he gets to be fully grown. He occupies the same water strata as the fires and greens, and they will fight for territory constantly. If he is the small variety, then the gar will eat him...

pick your poison. 

PS. Gars get REALLY big, and get a big appetite for small fish. They are in the group with arowanas and other large amazon fish. Petsmart sells them as "needle fish", saying they get 10" long. I always have a fit with managers when they sell these. They are simply not a fish for an "amateur" aquarist.


----------

